# Suchfeld mittels VBA Programmierung



## DaVinciCode (9 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Community,

 Ich habe eine Excel Datei, welche mit 5 Tabellen bzw. Projekten ausgestattet ist und jedes Projekt startet ca. 60 Monate vor Start (Mvs). Innerhalb dieses Zeitraums gibt es eine lange Liste an Themen die ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt (z.B. 45 Mvs) abgearbeitet werden müssen. Die 5 Projekte laufen nicht nacheinander ab, sondern überschneiden sich zeitlich, sprich Projekt 1 startet 2015, Projekt 2 startet 2016 und so weiter. Problem ist, dass es immer mehr Projekte werden und man sich durch jedes einzelne Projekt durchackern und schauen muss, welches Thema bei welchem Projekt zum jetzigen Monat ansteht. Momentan vereinfachen Filter zumindest etwas die Arbeit. Deshalb suche ich eine zeiteffizientere Variante um diesen Vorgang zu vereinfachen.

Meine Idee:

 Ich gebe in ein Suchfenster einen Termin (z.B. 45 Mvs) ein, sodass Excel alle 5 Projekte nach diesem Termin durchkämt und mir anschließend die ganze Zeile (oder die Zeile rechts/links von der Zelle mit dem Termin) von jedem Projekt wiedergibt.
 Diese Idee versuche ich mittels VBA Programmierung umzusetzen, jedoch fehlen mir dazu die nötigen Kenntnisse.


 **Zusatz: Es wäre super, wenn ich anschließend neue Projekte hinzufügen kann und Diese problemlos mit in den Suchvorgang eingebunden werden. Es muss auch nichts kompliziertes sein.**

 Jetzt ist euer Fachwissen gefragt. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir einer von euch helfen kann. Für Rückfragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung, ich versuche schnellstmöglich zu antworten.


----------



## Maagic7 (2 Dezember 2018)

www.activevb.de
da bist du damit besser aufgehoben!


----------



## Heinileini (8 Dezember 2018)

Anhang anzeigen Suchen1.xlsm.pdf

Dies ist eine xlsm-Datei, nur getarnt als pdf, damit's hier erscheinen kann.
Also '.pdf' am Ende nach dem HerunterLaden einfach entfernen!


----------

